# 04 Maxima P0021, P0300



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

-	I removed engine from my daughters’ 04 Maxima and replaced timing chain guide, rear seal and several other things while I had it out.
-	It started up immediately and ran well except at 5000 rpm when it would start bucking like a bronco with a hot burr up it’s tutu. I was getting a p0011 and p0300.
-	I replaced bank 1 CVT solenoid. Got it up to 6000 rpm and 80+ mph and it ran great. P0021 code cleared but still getting p0300 but only noticed a slight miss at idle.
-	Next day my wife drove it and it started running very poorly. Starts ok but idles rough and when it gets up to 3000 rpm it really bogs down. Can’t drive it over 5—10 mph without it stalling. Now getting p0021 and p0300.
-	I checked both CVT solenoids and both are clean, screens intact and 7.5 ohms and getting 12.5 volts. Replaced both cam position sensors.
-	I checked for vacuum leaks and found EGR gasket leak. I replaced it and no different. I went ahead and removed intake and put new gasket on but still the same.
-	I checked for vacuum leaks with carb cleaner but have found none.
-	I’m thinking something must have come lose but don’t know what to check next.
-	Any suggestions are appreciated.
-	Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chance the primary timing chain was not installed properly and there's a mechanical timing issue?


----------



## velere54 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for your quick reply Master Tech. I marked both cam sprockets and chains, crank and chain,etc. before I replaced the chain tensioner guide and water pump. All of my camshaft and crankshaft marks lined up after installation. It started up immediately on the first try and ran very well after but started having issues a couple of days later. Is it possible for the chain to have jumped?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, anything's possible, but I would find it unlikely.


----------

